# Olive wood, aquarium safe?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

As I said in another post I plan to add lots of wood to my new tank setup. I have some store bought wood but I was wondering about olive wood from my parents garden. They have a lovely old chunk of olive root. It is very heavy and well weathered. I think olive is aquarium safe (once treated properly of course) but I couldn't find much info. Any one here ever used it?


----------

